# Need help with timers to vcr



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

Everytime I set my timer to record to my vcr by the coax out( set on channel four) 
there is nothing but blank tape for 2 hours. The 411 is telling the vcr to record but there is no signal. If I set my vcr to record while I am home with the 411 on, there is no problem , it records fine over the coax out. Everytime I set a timer the VCR reecords but the tape is blank. The 411 is telling the vcr to record but sending no signal when I use a timer. Someone please tell me what I am doing wrong. 
Tom DiCecco


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I assume the VCR is still set to ch 4 when you are away? Is the 411 left on or put in standby (aka off)? If on, what is your inactivity mode setting?


----------

